

Prizeo campaign: $20k death by Game of Thrones author George R.R. Martin - chirau
http://mashable.com/2014/06/05/george-r-r-martin-crowd-funding/

======
theparallel
It's not really a Kickstarter campaign, it's on Prizeo.

~~~
chirau
Fixed. Thank you.

